

The Bulldozer Review: AMD FX-8150 Tested - yread
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-fx8150-tested

======
yread
xbitlabs points to the problems with the cache/memory subsystems:
<http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/cpu/amd-fx-8150/t5.png>

